# hittin the river banks for some pike



## glenmontpikefisher (Feb 26, 2010)

think i might hit up the banks of killbuck this evening try and nail a couple pike. hopefully the ice melts off my favorite spot soon.


----------



## glenmontpikefisher (Feb 26, 2010)

well came up dry this time but there is always tomorrow


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry about your luck! Those pike are always hard to predict at the beginning of the year. Back during my college days at Kent State, I used to bring 2 and only 2 baits when I used to fish the Cuyahoga for early pike. White spinnerbaits and #12 husky jerks. Slayed them! The largest was only 30 inches or so, but you'd catch a bunch in a day. 

I've never tried this early. The rivers up north are still pretty frozen. But it's getting to be that time.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I've been catching a bunch of pike lately. Biggest has been 36". Hollow belly swimbaits fished slow and size 14 husky jerks have been the baits. Husky jerks will work all winter long.


----------



## THUNDERBUG (Apr 28, 2008)

fishing_marshall said:


> I've been catching a bunch of pike lately. Biggest has been 36". Hollow belly swimbaits fished slow and size 14 husky jerks have been the baits. Husky jerks will work all winter long.



Any pics? Would love to see them!

T*BUG


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)




----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

Nice Marshal!


----------



## drjkl1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Have access to a 40 acre private lake that has some big pike as I think you can see. They gorge on big sunfish and bass w/little fishing pressure but me After losing a 1/2 dozen lures to these critters in the Fall while bass fishing I decided to teach them who their Daddy was. Came back with heavier line, steel leader, big spinner biats with grub trailers and trailer hooks. I won. The first one was 38" and fell to a Red Grim Reaper Tandem Spinner the day after Thanksgiving. What a pig, could barely hold her up for a quick cell phone picture before releasing her. Hnads were numb and could barely cast. The second pic was one a mere 37" but maybe fatter, also released to get bigger. I can't remember if she took the Red Spinner or a large white pounded spinner baitt w/a #6 pounded metal single blade spinner. That white one drove them nuts and finally fell apart. Waiting for the ice to clear & resume the battle. By summer they have moved across the lake where I don't have access so from ice out to late May the battle is on. Maybe I can have access by yak to the far side of the lake that has lots of lay downs and big shaded trees, but the 4 folks who own the lake just water ski and thats by the slalom course. I can only go on the lake when my buddy is there & hes in post-divorce mode and not coming out much. He was shocked how big these pike were. They catch alot of little snakes recreational fishing but had no idea how big some these bad boys are.


----------



## glenmontpikefisher (Feb 26, 2010)

those are some nice ones. my best was 36" last year. but i figured it was still a little early but i have heard a couple guys that fish where i do have caught a couple 40+inchers already this year buty no pics so who knows if they tellin fish stories or not. prob gonna try some more through the week but who knows if ill get the time gettin pretty busy at work.


----------



## drjkl1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Now see 40" makes me skeptical. The state record, I think was 41", skosh over 21 pounds. The girth on those two I posted if they were 41" would be well over 21 pounds. I'm mostly a striper, hybrid, bass guy, but when those pike kick the crud out of a lure its just a gas. They are just nasty when they hit. They aren't hungry, they just want to kill something & I'm pretty blessed to have this lake with big pike 10 minutes from the house........which of course is still covered in ice.


----------



## THUNDERBUG (Apr 28, 2008)

Cool pix! 

Thanks for posting them.

T*BUG


----------



## glenmontpikefisher (Feb 26, 2010)

well yet again another an eventful evening of fishing. oh well guess ill just keep at it they will eventually start biting. and on the 40+incher pike note i know for sure of a few caught but just never entered for the record they were caught by just a couple old men with nothin better than fishing to do and really didnt care if they made the record books or not. But sadly they are no longer able to get around or no longer with us so its not the same down at the old fishin hole not seein them there every day. And i wont be the only one to be able to tell about them guys.


----------



## drjkl1 (Jul 2, 2009)

:S Went to the lake I got those pike at late yesterday & got the skunk also. Ice was out of the N, N/E section of the lake but got zippo, saw nada. It was odd though, lots of moss. This lake tapers off from the bank pretty fast. It was an old quarry before it was filled w/depths of 70' or more in the middle. During the summer there is a nice weed line to fish to & in, but the water is clear and the bottom clean, no moss at all. Yesterday it was slimey like some local yuck pond thats only a few feet deep. Do ya think thats normal? I just grabeed some spinners and a rod and raced over before dark, thinking I'd slow roll the spinners, but no way they yucked up with moss and I had nothing like a shallow jerk bait to at least work something clean. Tried to drop shot for bass and nothing their either hoping a small finesse worm above the yuck might yield something. BUT I got my line wet, even fumbled a cast or two......okay maybe 3, but finally a line in the water!


----------



## drjkl1 (Jul 2, 2009)

OH I was off too on the weight and length of the state record here in OH-io. 43" and 23 pounds, so yeah a 40" seems possible......in fact I am downright hopeful!


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

I got this 43.5" fish in the tusc river on a hot August day a few years ago. I was fishing for smallmouth, but I saw this big mama swimming around and tied on a much bigger lure to fool her. I didn't know the record at the time, so I was more concerned with getting her back in the water, which i did. But as you can see, she fought me and rolled in the tow-path gravel, which may have done some damage to her slime coat after the live release.


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

are you fishing lakes or rivers? or both?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Intracoastal said:


> I got this 43.5" fish in the tusc river on a hot August day a few years ago. I was fishing for smallmouth, but I saw this big mama swimming around and tied on a much bigger lure to fool her. I didn't know the record at the time, so I was more concerned with getting her back in the water, which i did. But as you can see, she fought me and rolled in the tow-path gravel, which may have done some damage to her slime coat after the live release.


That's a super fish right there! Dont' think she would have made weight in August, but she looks pretty healthy in that photo. If you caught her in March.........very likely a state record fish.


----------



## drjkl1 (Jul 2, 2009)

OOOh thats a nice toothy critter, thanks for sharing, way to go & glad you put her back.


----------



## tyrantCraft (Feb 11, 2008)

40s r out there trust me its been several yrs ago when ''the pike slayer'' from my area rolled up w a 42'' n a 44'' n sed head to the creek boyz head to the creek as he pointed in the bed of his truck n ive been dreamin of em ever since both were caught in the same feeder creek mouth 15min apart some day my 40+ will b hung on the end of my hook n then returned to the place where she came from! GOTTA LOVE IT. . . .


----------



## tyrantCraft (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanx 4 showin off that beauty we all know musky are huge but lets not forget about the water wolf NICE FISH glad to see such a Monster Pike n other people chasing em!


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm a musky fisherman, but these pike have gained my interest over the past year. Mainly because they are hard to come by in NW Ohio


----------

